# Autoglym Pressure Wash Questions



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have used Valet Pro snow foam, and loved it.

However, for various reasons, I like to use ONLY Autoglym products.

I notice that the Autoglym Pressure Wash is cheaper, so I ask, can the Autoglym Pressure Wash be used as a snow foam ?

My plan would be to use it the exact same way as the snow foam I have got, ie, use 150ml of pressure wash in the bottle and topped up with water and applied to a dry car via a foam lance. Leave to dwell and rinse off with the pressure washer.

Can someone tell me if this Autoglym Pressure Wash.....

Foams up as well as normal snow foam ?
Cleans as well as normal snow foam ?
Is safe to use through a snow foam lance ?
and do I have the dilution rate ok to use it ( 150ml pressure wash, 850ml water ) ?

I would prefer to use the Autoglym Pressure Wash, if it does as good a job as the snow foam, as I love Autoglym and its cheaper too at just £13 for 5 litres, but obviously I wont use it if its not nearly as good or can not be applied through the snow foam lance. 

Any help and advice appreciated


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=EIEF&Range=1

Doesn't look like it foams or dwells much mate.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

divine3779 said:


> http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=EIEF&Range=1
> 
> Doesn't look like it foams or dwells much mate.


In the video that is applied via the detergent tank so won't foam much.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> I have used Valet Pro snow foam, and loved it.
> 
> However, for various reasons, I like to use ONLY Autoglym products.
> 
> ...


It is my goto product on my own car, cleans and foams well.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you for the help and advice.

Avanti : From your experience of using this stuff, would you say the dilution rate I plan to use is ok ? ( 150ml of product and 850ml of water in a 1 litre bottle ? )

And will it foam up better than it does in the video when put through a foam lance ?

Really appreciate your help as you obviously know the product well. Will it, in your opinion, do as good as job as my regular snow foam when used as a pre wash ?

Thanks again mate


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> Thank you for the help and advice.
> 
> Avanti : From your experience of using this stuff, would you say the dilution rate I plan to use is ok ? ( 150ml of product and 850ml of water in a 1 litre bottle ? )
> 
> ...


How much of the 1 litre gets used on a car? My foam bottle is just over 300ml, so I apply the amount I would (as if I were using a bucket) , however somewhere on the blurb it said up to 30 washes from 5 litres, so I aim for around 150ml , here is a vid using about 100ml, but you can see the different effect from that of the AG video where the detergent tank method was used.



Using more product gives a more dense foam if that is your thing, oh and it does not strip wax, using AG HD wax, the beading was still evident after 3 months before it tailored off, I think those that adopt a more 'careful' technique get the same 3 months or so :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Excellent Video.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

The AG pressure wash is very good!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

+1 on that


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it's very good as foam, only £12.99 for 5l in Halfords too.


----------

